# Paris from Above



## stapo49 (Jun 5, 2019)




----------



## Photo Lady (Jun 6, 2019)

wow great photo... but looks a little too congested for me


----------



## Fred von den Berg (Jun 6, 2019)

Fantastic shot. Paris is a truly beautiful city.


----------



## zulu42 (Jun 6, 2019)

Great shot!
In your wing suit again?


----------



## danbob6 (Jun 6, 2019)

On a clear day...


----------



## Jeff G (Jun 6, 2019)

Great shot! It looks awfully crowded down there.


----------



## edsland (Jun 6, 2019)

Cool view of the city


----------



## Jeff15 (Jun 6, 2019)

Very nice shot.......


----------



## K9Kirk (Jun 6, 2019)

Nice pic! That bird on the roof looks like he's scoping a meal!


----------



## stapo49 (Jun 7, 2019)

zulu42 said:


> Great shot!
> In your wing suit again?



Who needs a drone


----------



## stapo49 (Jun 7, 2019)

K9Kirk said:


> Nice pic! That bird on the roof looks like he's scoping a meal!



Mate you have good eyes! Which building? lol


----------



## stapo49 (Jun 7, 2019)

Jeff G said:


> Great shot! It looks awfully crowded down there.



They have definitely squeezed them in Jeff!


----------



## stapo49 (Jun 7, 2019)

Thanks for taking the time to comment folks. Much appreciated.


----------



## K9Kirk (Jun 7, 2019)

stapo49 said:


> K9Kirk said:
> 
> 
> > Nice pic! That bird on the roof looks like he's scoping a meal!
> ...



Ha, made you look!


----------



## Flying Panda (Jun 8, 2019)

Human Nature! The hive mentality. Eons old DNA divulged through contemporary imagery. Nice cityscape BTW!


----------



## BillM (Jun 8, 2019)

Love the shot !!!!  And yes I did look for the bird lol


----------



## K9Kirk (Jun 9, 2019)

BillM said:


> Love the shot !!!!  And yes I did look for the bird lol



Another victim! Soon, the world will be mine! Muah-ha, haaaaa! (best evil laugh)


----------

